
Safari url bar crashes - rogerfernandezg
Is anyone experiencing the same crash when clicking url bar in Safari?
======
ancarda
Fine for me (9.0.3 on OS X 10.11.3).

It's sometimes very slow (3-5 second lag) to focus the URL bar or open a new
tab. The latter I think is related to process-per-tab forking. The former is
just bizarre.

Safari became very sluggish ever since Yosemite and it's a shame it wasn't
fixed in El Capitan. I can only suggest using another browser at this point.
Safari hasn't gone under any testing at Apple for some time or these issues
surely would have been noticed.

Edit: This may be because I have Search Suggestions turned off in the Search
Preferences: [http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/27/10839758/apple-safari-
cras...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/27/10839758/apple-safari-crash-search-
suggestions)

~~~
MaysonL
When Safari gets sluggish for me, I go to Activity Monitor and kill any Safari
processes with more than 1GB of memory. Usually cures the sluggishness.

------
b6
I started seeing this today (iOS 9.2.1). My workaround is to use private
browsing mode.

